# Fall Foilage leading up to Snow



## Westernman (Jan 21, 2008)

I decided at the end of September to take a picture every weekend of the trees in my backyard to compare the change/leaf loss of each week the dates of the pictures go 9/26,10/3,10/10,10/17,10/24,10/30,11/7,11/14,11/20 and Thanksgiving day the first snow we saw


----------



## Westernman (Jan 21, 2008)

here is the rest and by the way the reason the lawn looks so bad is because the summer was brutal with little rain and we didn't get to put fertilizer on so a bunch of chickweed grew in


----------



## Kale Lawn (Dec 12, 2009)

pretty cool need some lawn care


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That's pretty cool. I like that.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Very cool! I think you need some Merit for your lawn next year though!


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Very Cool!!!*

Nice Snap Shots!!!! Cant wait for it to reach here!!!!!


----------



## PlowFan1234 (Jan 17, 2008)

thats deff awesome! time lapse photos u dont see much anymore


----------

